# December 2016 Betta Photo of the Month Contest Results



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

*Congratulations to December's Betta Photo of the Month Contest winner, trilobite!*

trilobite (10 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

themamaj (6 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Krystalkhaos (6 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

SusieG (4 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

BettaBoy11 (3 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Aqua Aurora (3 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Dargent (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

dcg (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Mnbettafan (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Zhylis (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

BettaStarter24 (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

BubblesTheBlueBetta (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Seren27 (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

NickAu (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

bettagerl (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

scampers4010 (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

BlueSky99 (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

fishkeeping (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

kitkat67 (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

The Nolans (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

xShainax (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

MyBabiesHaveScales (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

thendeathsaid (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Whippet44 (0 votes)


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta (Jul 15, 2015)

Congrats, everyone! What nice photos!


----------



## dcg (Nov 5, 2015)

Welcome to the future.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Excellent contest this month. Even the zero-vote pictures are charming. The winners -- absolutely awesome. 

(Remember what I said on the _how to picture_ thread, Trilobite?)


----------



## zumzum5150 (Jan 17, 2016)




----------

